# clutch spring



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i was wandering if u can use the red primary spring wit the red secondary sring i am a big guy and i have 29.5 outlaws on my bike and when i am in thick mud my belt slips i put the red secondary spring in and it helpd a little but it still slips im not worried bout top end jus low end torque. any advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## JLC_Performance (May 28, 2009)

i tried the red secondary its too tight. i have laws on mine and its just a stout spring i run pink primary and a almond secondary. there is a guy on here that runs a gold primary and a red secondary. I been reading alot about the green primary giveing great grab but not alot of top end so that might be your best bet just read thru some posts on here there are a lot of good ones.....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

JLC_Performance said:


> i tried the red secondary its too tight. i have laws on mine and its just a stout spring i run pink primary and a almond secondary. *there is a guy on here that runs a gold primary and a red secondary.* I been reading alot about the green primary giveing great grab but not alot of top end so that might be your best bet just read thru some posts on here there are a lot of good ones.....


That guy would be DrillersGoDeeper. You can PM him and ask how he likes that setup. He seems to running 32 silverbacks.

bigblackbrute, let me add this.. 
Have you checked the belt deflection? Was it set when you changed springs? Does your bike squeal slighty when idling in gear??


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for the info. i like the red secondary and im change my primary tommoro nite and ride it and c how it does. i want all the torque i can get saturday at the sawmp ride. plus im a big guy im 6'6 and way bout 350. i think that i need a little more than the smaller guys


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

my bike does squeal while idiling in gear. what is the belt deflection ive only had my brute bout 8 weeks and dont know alot about it.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

im sorry team rolling deep but i dont kn0w how to do my signature


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha. squealing while in gear is good. that means the belt deflection is tight.

as for the signature.. go here to edit yours.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

bigblackbrute said:


> thanks for the info. i like the red secondary and im change my primary tommoro nite and ride it and c how it does. i want all the torque i can get saturday at the sawmp ride. plus im a big guy im *6'6 and way bout 350*. i think that i need a little more than the smaller guys


Poor belt......You may need a bigger bike!!!! J/K

I had major problems until I adjusted the shims and got the deflection right. Hopefully that will get it lined out.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

I run EPI lime primary and yellow secondary, because mine slipped to much with the red while in the thick stuff, got tired of just using 2wd in fear of my belt smoking so i switched from maroon/red to lime/yellow. Im only 6'2 weigh 205... oh and I run 29.5 x 12 laws all the way around.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I run the gold primary/Red secondary, and love it! Takes some time (for me anyways) to get used to the stall. IMO the Red secondary turns the 32" Backs with no slipping at all. I'm 6' and weigh 185. I like the stall of the gold primary. 

I ran my original OEM belt for 100 hrs. with both 31" Outlaws and 32" Silverbacks, and clutch kit (in sig) and when I changed the belt (just preventive maintenance) the clutches were a little dusty, but that's about it. You couldn't hardly tell the belt was even used...and as anyone who rides with me will tell you, I don't shy away from alot of holes...lol


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for al the advice guys. i changed the belt and the primary both r red and rode a little bit and tell a world of difference. belt does not slip like it use to but the red is a pretty heavy stall and takes some getting use to. ready for saturday. one of my prombles i think was that by belt had alot of wear.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I am not sure of my secondary but I know I have a high stall. The guy I bought from was a bigger guy thats why I think it is the red. My belt deflection is at the max with a brand new belt and I want to change that but I do not have the clutch puller yet,where is the best place to get this? I am 6'2 205lbs and want the low end torque also. I have a couple more springs to play with the stock ones and I think a pink secondary not sure any suggestions?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

drtyTshrt said:


> I am not sure of my secondary but I know I have a high stall. The guy I bought from was a bigger guy thats why I think it is the red. My belt deflection is at the max with a brand new belt and I want to change that but I do not have the clutch puller yet,where is the best place to get this? I am 6'2 205lbs and want the low end torque also. I have a couple more springs to play with the stock ones and I think a pink secondary not sure any suggestions?


The primary is responsible for the stall. 
Get the puller from EPI. Pink secondary? I think you mean pink primary. 
I have the pink primary in mine along with a yellow secondary spring.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I am just learning about these clutches so I will sound like a newb for a bit I'll go check and see what is in my box.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I my EPI box I have a little spring that is painted pink on the whole spring and a little spring that is not painted but has a little pink stripe on it, but it is shorter by about 1/8 of an inch than the painted pink spring. I was guessing this was the stock spring.

Then I have a big spring that is unpainted except for one side that has purple on it, not a dark purple but kind of lighter purple, I was guessing this was stock also.

I do know I have a red primary. Is there anyway to tell about the secondary without pulling it.

I also have some extra weights but they are not marked I will weigh them and see what they are.

There is writeing on my box that says use the maroon spring with 29.5 tires.

EPI stock # is AW455750


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I am trying to post the picture of my springs but it will not post in the forum it shows the broken picture when I do. Go to my album and the picture is in there.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The Red Primary has alot of stall...Not good for Trail riding IMO.....Its pretty decent for racing though. You will smoke your belt alot with it out trail riding.

Also when you get up to the REd & Yellow secondary's you need to change your primary as well. cause it will still slip in some places...I would reccomend at Maroon or Almond Primary for you....I really don't think you will like the Red Primary unless your going to race it.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

It might be the Maroon primary, is there a big color difference? Like I said earlier the box says maroon in hand writing but It looks red to me. I am going to change and say it is maroon.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

drtyTshrt said:


> It might be the Maroon primary, is there a big color difference? Like I said earlier the box says maroon in hand writing but It looks red to me. I am going to change and say it is maroon.


There is a Big difference between Maroon and Red Primary.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep those are the stock springs you have along with a EPI Pink Primary.

The red primary has a large stall. YOU WILL NOTICE IT!!
The maroon has a tiny stall to it. Just a little above stock.

Does yours have much stall to it?

As for the gold Primary,a lot of people run that spring with big tires and a strong secondary. It has a high stall but over all has a lower then stock shift out.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

if ur looking for pure low end torque and not worried about the top end speed then i would suggest both red secondary and primary springs i changed to that and a new highlifter belt and by belt has not slipped and i was in some prettty thick stuff today and never had to put my bike in low range. mine has a very noticeable stall but the torque that i have is awesome.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope your belt holds up over time for you...I like the set up for racing.....The belts glazed too easy for me on the trail.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I have never ridin anything but this brute so I do not know how high my stall is compared to stock. I think I have changed my mind about it being the red spring and will say it is maroon. The guy I got it from just rode trails,But I am thinking about racing mud bog. I have a tach that I use for my racing go kart that has a lead that wraps around the plug wire and measures RPMs, I wonder if it will work on a twin cylinder?


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Had to edit this, I had a painkiller/muscle relaxant induced bout of stupidity but it made sense when I wrote it. If the tach was for a 2 stroke (fires once per crank revolution) then you will need to multiply the reading by two, if it was for a 4 stroke (fires once per 2 crank revolutions) it will read correctly. One rpm is one rpm regardless of the number of cylinders.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i rode the morengo swamp ride today and it was 18 miles long and the spring setup worked great for me and i really liked my belt never slipped once and there was some pretty nasty stuff there. oh i have forgotten how to post a new thread would somebody please tell me how it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds good . On the left top of the section page theres a small button that reads " New Msg." ...... click it. It's just under the "How to's" header. Looks like  that


----------

